# Pass civil PE exam CBT



## Israismail (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello everyone 

i just found out that i passed the CBT PE civil exam/transportation 
It took me three month of studying and i passed at my first attempt 
During these three months i took EET course and i found it really good course and is very aligned with the exam questions 
I went through every single practice problem and every CBT test the course provided in addition to the simulation tests 
Samir and Nazrul did great job, some of the exam questions hit exactly the important points Nazrul and Samir focus on in the course, they updated the materials to align with the new CBT test, they would warn you about the topics that have high probability to come in the exam 

one important point about CBT exam, NCEES divided the references into chapters, be familiar with the chapters title and the topic you are looking for because you are not going to search your topic through the entire book rather in chapters which could take from your time flipping over chapters

Just keep in mind you need to study well three month ahead and you will pass


----------



## archiwiz (Jun 22, 2022)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## malikkashantariq (Aug 21, 2022)

Questiom i failed my PE gotech exam first attempt a month ago. I am looking to register again. My current job is pretty relaxed and i could crank out sometimes 4 hours for my study. Do you suggest switching to a different employet at this stage would be a great idea if the salary dofference is 10-15 k. Because i have been with current employer with no bonuses and minimal
Salary incremente. I dont know how
Many times im going to fail PE in the future im really not a good test taker (failed FE 6 times). 
Also some people suggest
at moving to a dofferent employer is sometimes beneficial as you learn new stuff but i wont be able to give time to study as much.


----------



## AngelaK (Aug 22, 2022)

Do what works for you. It definitely takes 4 hrs per day or so as you really get into the studying towards the end.


----------



## malikkashantariq (Aug 22, 2022)

I know I am registering for March next year and leanign towards stayin with the current employer. Thank you.


----------



## malikkashantariq (Aug 23, 2022)

AngelaK said:


> Do what works for you. It definitely takes 4 hrs per day or so as you really get into the studying towards the end.In case you have either 20


In case you have NCEES 2011 or 2014 exam, would you be wiiling to share pdf? I do have NCEES 2011 exam online but its just the morning part. I am aware that 2011, 2014 and newer version there is not a big difference in questions asked.


----------



## AngelaK (Aug 24, 2022)

malikkashantariq said:


> In case you have NCEES 2011 or 2014 exam, would you be wiiling to share pdf? I do have NCEES 2011 exam online but its just the morning part. I am aware that 2011, 2014 and newer version there is not a big difference in questions asked.


I do not have them. I used the most recent one only.


----------



## malikkashantariq (Aug 24, 2022)

ok thank you for responding


----------



## mwangiwanjoki (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi, if it’s not too much to ask do you mind sharing the pdf for latest NCEES exam please?


----------



## AngelaK (Aug 26, 2022)

mwangiwanjoki said:


> Hi, if it’s not too much to ask do you mind sharing the pdf for latest NCEES exam please?


I don’t have a pdf, it’s a hard copy.


----------

